# That Kingie did me bad......



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Well....I took a little trip to the doctor yesterday. The groin region bruise that the rod butt caused me as a result of hooking into a large Kingie up at Budgewoi has disappeared. It had however been replaced with some residual pain. Now while I am generally not a fan of letting strangers poke around my groin area :shock: I did think that I would get this checked out.

Snap goes the rubber glove!

Doctor "have you strained this area of late, picked up something heavy, fallen into something or generally stressed it"?
Me "I had a 8 - 10 kilo rod butt jabbed in their for about 4 minutes under considerable strain"
Doctor "what was it"?
Me "Very good sized Kingie"
Doctor "Did you land it?
Me "No, got horribly reefed"
Doctor "Looser!"

Turns out that I now have a hernia and need to go under the knife :shock: :?

Watch those Kingies people....they'll turn on you every time 8)

JT


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Holy Crap - great photo. Not to mention having to go under the knife...bloody kingfish huh :? :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sheeeeeet JT - what a story to tell the nurse when she shaves off your pubes and has a poke down there - no fishing and maggot jokes - eh !!!!

I think you should get a but plug for Christmas - a harness thingy !!!! For the Kingy !!!!

If I was you just get them to put a teflon sixpack in there for the hoodlums when your out next !!!!

You've got to laugh - all in a days fihing for kings - well done !!!!

I think we need honoury medals MODS - for outstanding causes....

I nominate JT for the first one..

W :lol: PPIE


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT, what you really have to worry about is that the fish was just tenderising you for later. Be afraid


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH - JT I can see there being a lot of hysterical mileage on this one mate -= when the doctor stuck his finger up your date did he ask you to GULP !!!!!  BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA

W :shock: PPIE


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well thats giving it up for your sport if i ever heard it.......good luck in the recovery......

i might gimble for myself...wonder if that would work in a yak?????


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Holy $hit... Nutted by a Kingfish!

Seriously, I hope your surgury goes well.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear that John, no wonder I didn't see you Sunday morning.

We definitely need an injury section. I broke my toe at Clovelly on Sunday, I wasn't within 30m of my kayak unfortunately (result of low brain function & a rock).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT - I can't believe how hard you were hauling on that rod during the fight (although it wasn't really a 'fight'...it was more like the fish gave you an outright ass kicking :lol: )

During the fight you were doing so much huffing and puffing and grunting and swearing that I thought you were having a heart attack... I'm glad you didn't otherwise I would have had to stop fishing and haul your ass back to the beach. :shock: :?

If its only a hernia then I reckon you got off lightly... 8) and you now lay claim to being one of the only men in Sydney to have a fish inflicted injury...surely that deserves a new avatar?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

That's no good JT. Still only adds to the story of your photo which you no doubt have mounted somewhere of prominence.

''Why the fish was so big and mighty I popped a nut trying to land it".

sbd, do you wear socks? Cut your nails mate :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey SBD - you've just put me off my Cheese n Onion Crinkle Crisps - enough of that please !!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSACJpgAABHXgAAQQIM0QBCAL+ffoCAAdBqBGm1G1Gh6gxqBqniTRobUAZD1PUgCFeEoHeUYjcN4dSYkmRwpDElCrdZ7eiSQM5zqlvYJfTYI3m7ohol0yg8gpZVhKavO69kQ+MTkeDmCjovPdfxdyRThQkCACJpg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

So what is the insurance excuse? I could never get cover to ride motor bikes, can you get cover to fight kings?

Those toenails are bad Dave, you really asked for it putting up a shot without tidying your self up, was that at work, did anyone walk in on you?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> Those toenails are bad Dave, you really asked for it putting up a shot without tidying your self up, was that at work, did anyone walk in on you?


I just tell it like it is Dan. They're out of control, they grow like bamboo. Now, back to JT's groin...


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I think there is a lesson in this for all of us.

I'm just not sure what is is :? 
It's certainly not avoiding fishing for kings. 
How good is that pic. I'm surprised the rod doesn't have a hernia.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WELL DONE MODS ON THE MEDAL !!!!!

JT YOU DA MAN !!!!

OR maybe a eunuch !!!

or something

....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

hahaha... sorry, I shouldn't laugh. But it is kinda funny. It reminds me of the 1st longtail I caught off yeppoon. I had to keep adjusting the rod butt for much the same reason. It was dug in deep for the entire fight.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha JT you did what , did your nuts over a big Kingie, sorry mate didnt mean to laugh , but you must admit it has a funny side , now just think , if you hadnt done that , we wouldnt have got the opportunity to laugh at Daves foot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , geez there a sympathetic mob on here arnt they , ummmmm JT , your not going to put up a photo of your hernia are you :shock: :shock: :shock: ,,, GULP, please say you wont :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i missed the beginning of this tread, what happened, it looks like SBD broke his toe kicking JT in the nuts over a kingfish   

better check your nuts for infection john looking at those toe nails.

John if that line broke i reckon you would end up about 10 metres away from your yak.
Does it mean you are out of action for a while or has the doc just told you to fish for bream for 6 weeks.
Hope it gets better soon, you can always tell the missus the doc said she has to rub some cream on it for you


----------



## SirFishalot (Sep 3, 2007)

Sheeeeshhhhhhhh..........now there's a LOT of things I can think of to go wrong in a yak, but a hernia! I hope it all goes well and you have a speedy recovery! Perhaps sticking to some breaming for a bit after??

Great lasso on the kingie too! Shame it didn't do the stupid dash from cover.....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

SirFishalot said:


> Sheeeeshhhhhhhh..........now there's a LOT of things I can think of to go wrong in a yak, but a hernia! ....


Ummmm , he says with embarresment ,    i got an umbillical hernia off a kayak , trying to start too fast in kayak .races ,ohhh JT ,, its gunna hurt to laugh 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need honoury medals MODS - for outstanding causes....
> ...


Well! What can I say! My own award 8) I feel like a speech is in order.

Glad you all got a giggle out of my Kingie related misfortune. There certainly is a amusing side to it :lol:

Looks like I won't have to go under the knife for another month which means yak fishing over Christmas. Woohoo! After that I reckon I'll be off the water for a month 

Don't let them beat you up over that foot Dave. I reckon that if you yanked socks off at the next AKFF get together at random you would find toe nails a lot longer than yours. Especially for the bulk of the people posting in this thread 8)

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Joking aside - I hope all goes well with the op - and that you get your revenge on the meter plus king. I should imagine by the time your healed - the kings will have upped the ante again on POWER !!!!

Like I said mate it might be worth asking to have a teflon gimble inserted under the six pack !!!

W :shock: PPIE


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

PS JT and MODS - I reckon that the previous recipient of the award gets to pass it on to the next person!!!!! I think also that the judgement should also be based on the online 'friendly and good nature' humiliation and p*ss taking done of the calamity that befalls the nominated person !!!!

W :lol: PPIE


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT is the 2nd receipient of the AKFF T.O.W award. Click here for more info.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10789&p=131510#p131510


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> JT is the 2nd receipient of the AKFF T.O.W award. Click here for more info.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10789&p=131510#p131510


Holy Crap! The awards are flowing in! That's 2. First the John "JT" Travers Balls of Steel Award and now the Tale of Woe Award 8) .

At this rate I'm going to need to get a limo to deliver me to the fishing trips (one with a roof rack of course). I'm certainly not going to want for conversation subject matter when I am lying in the pre-op waiting room...that's for sure 

JT


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

whoops! sorry to hear bout yr googlies JT!

and those toes........ shudder.... toes are the most eeeewwwww things aren't they? good you cleaned the toe jam off hehehe


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey JT

I'm sure if you ask the kind Hobie guys they might be able to fix your yak up to take into consideration your very 'special needs'!!!!

W :shock: :shock: :shock: PPIE


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

John, I'm sure you also realise that's also the end of pedalling the kayak until you're fully recovered. I'm sure the Doc will want you to rest up the nether regions and too much pedalling will be no good on a freshly stitched hernia.

In the meantime to keep yourself on the water you may have to break out that long skinny thing with the spoons on the end...yes its called a paddle..


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> John, I'm sure you also realise that's also the end of pedalling the kayak until you're fully recovered. I'm sure the Doc will want you to rest up the nether regions and too much pedalling will be no good on a freshly stitched hernia.
> 
> In the meantime to keep yourself on the water you may have to break out that long skinny thing with the spoons on the end...yes its called a paddle..


 :shock:

I just want to clear something up while I have the chance. I don't want this to get out of hand. The last thing I want is a couple of newbies standing around at an AKFF fishing trip or weekend away a hundred yards from me whispering to each other:

Newbie 1: "Hey, isn't that that JT guy over there? The one that had his gentils badly mangled by a big Kingie sometime ago"?
Newbie 2: "Yea I think you're right....I had heard that it was so bad that the whole family jewels area had to be surgically removed"
Newbie 1: That'll be why people quitely call him the Eunich!"

I am beginning to think, given the references to rubber gloves, "dates", googlies, things entering the scrotum etc etc that not all of you know what a hernia is. It is above and slightly left of the family jewels and is a weakness in the abdominal area (in this case due to a rod butt). Everything below and to the right of it is intact, undamaged and to the best of my knowledge functioning perfectly thank you 8) I will admit that it is VERY close to the more sensitive area but distinct no less.

And yes DaveyG....I won't be peddling for a good month I would imagine  Damn Kingies....but I'll be back! 8)

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey JT

since when did the truth about your injury get in the way of a good piss take !!!

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sooooooo if if your toddger is in good working order cant the Hobie boys attach a splint to the old fella so you can pump the mirage drive - bit like a steam train (toy one) - back and forth -

Bwaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

are you saying you haven't lost your mojo


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Is there anything funnier than laughing at other peoples misfortune. What a post :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But I have heard a different story, news filterd down south that a guy fitting your description JT popped a nut trying to carry a big sack full of mojo's out of a tackle shop.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Safety peddling panties......


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Too hold in your bits...... ouch !!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Where the hell are the mods when you need them?....oh that's right, posting in this thread :shock:

Mr Woppie....that last photo has to go. It is gross :shock: :lol:

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Everything below and to the right of it is intact, undamaged and to the best of my knowledge functioning perfectly thank you 8) I will admit that it is VERY close to the more sensitive area but distinct no less.
> ...


Ahh...well I have now seen the foot so....hmmm perhaps not... :?

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)




----------

